# Augstine's View of Free Will?



## thistle93 (Feb 25, 2013)

I just do not have enough time to read every book out there so can someone please summarize for me the main differences between Augustine's view of free will (which I am guessing probably speaks more of free agency than free will) and Arminian/Semi-Pelagian view of free will? I think this is a perfect example where people of different theological persuasions use same wording but mean something completely different. This is why I think we need to ask people what they mean when use certain phrases. Thank you!



For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## chuckd (Feb 25, 2013)

Chapter 9.—Concerning the Foreknowledge of God and the Free Will of Man, in Opposition to the Definition of Cicero.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 25, 2013)

So that you don't have to read several books, get R.C. Sproul's _Willing to Believe_. It is an excellent, historical look at the debate from Augustine to present, including Arminius, Wesley, Luther, Calvin, Chafer, and others. It is a one-stop shop on the issue with a good balance of readability and academic depth.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 25, 2013)

Depends on which part of Augustine you are talking about. Any one sentence summary is bound to be misleading, but here's mine: freedom is freedom to live under God. We have a _freed_ will. Earlier Augustine did believe in the normal definition of free will, but such is the case.


----------

